# Applying for tourist visa pregnant



## BlueBottleSting (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all, 

My indonesian wife is 3 months pregnant and plans to apply for her second 3 months tourist visa to visit Australia. 

She has no intention of staying here for the birth. 

Do we need to mention that she is pregnant? And is this good or bad in terms of getting a visa? 

The application asks if you expect to incur medical expenses due to pregnancy. 

Has anyone had experience with this? 

Thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

BlueBottleSting said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My indonesian wife is 3 months pregnant and plans to apply for her second 3 months tourist visa to visit Australia.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Welcome to the forum BlueBottleSting 
It is a tricky one. Has she applied for a partner visa? If yes, then there might be a chance she could get a second visitor visa.

You can give it a shot and mention that your partner does not intend on giving birth in Australia and will abide by the conditions of her visitor visa and with her partner visa application in processing she wouldn't do anything that would or could jeopardise it.

You can try to apply for the Family Sponsored visitor visa where you will have to pay a bond to the government. The bond is refunded back to the sponsor if the visa holder (your partner) follows all the conditions of her visa after they depart Australia.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Welcome to the forum BlueBottleSting
> It is a tricky one. Has she applied for a partner visa? If yes, then there might be a chance she could get a second visitor visa.
> ...


Becky & CG and all other seniors,

I am also planing to apply for a visitor visa. My wife has already sent all certified copies of documents like her citizenship, my daughters birth certificate, our Marriage certificate, her financial evidence, the Kenyan visa she used when she came here in 2013, and also the invitation letter, in which she has clearly explained my partner 309/100 visa in process, and promised that she wont allow any visa condition breach that will jeopardize my partner 309/100 visa.She gave also in the invitation letter the file number of my partner application.

I am currently in the third year Bachelor University student. I have got a letter from the university, and the univ identification letter. I have made a certified copy the university letter, the ID, an original medical insurance with the limit of up to $150,000 medical expenses. I wont include any assets in my home country and financial evidence.

So, considering the evidences above, and also not forgetting that I am from a HR country, could you please guess the possibility of getting a 3 months visitor visa?

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*

Hey Hassan,

Hope you're doing well. I can't really comment or tell you much about the visitor visa as I have never applied for one so am not aware of what paperwork to include in your application to make it convincing enough for you to be able to get it approved.

From what I have read on this forum and a few others, immigration will need to know that you have strong enough ties with your home country that you definitely WILL depart Australia before your visitor visa will expire.

From what I can understand:- 
1. Your partner's letter mentioning your partner visa application and you wanting to abide by all the conditions of the visitor visa so as to not put the partner visa application in jeopardy could be a good evidence for you to return to your country.
2. You being enrolled as a full-time student in university can also provide evidence that you will be departing Australia. 
3. And the travel insurance is also a plus.
I hope our seniors can contribute to this post as I'm sure I missed out some points 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Hassan,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. I can't really comment or tell you much about the visitor visa as I have never applied for one so am not aware of what paperwork to include in your application to make it convincing enough for you to be able to get it approved.
> 
> ...


Becky,

I am doing well and hope you fine and fit. I appreciate for your effort to comment about the visitor visa and the kind wish.

I will either get the visa or the reject, I won't miss either of them. I will up date you how things will be going for me for the next three or so weeks.

Hope you are applying for your Indian PCC, and I think you will be definitely granted the visa on the very day you submit the PCC as I have seen some posts, where the final requirement's submission is followed a grant letter without delay.

Wish you a quick grant of the so long waited visa. Your celebration day will be soon. I see.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Becky & CG and all other seniors,
> 
> I am also planing to apply for a visitor visa. My wife has already sent all certified copies of documents like her citizenship, my daughters birth certificate, our Marriage certificate, her financial evidence, the Kenyan visa she used when she came here in 2013, and also the invitation letter, in which she has clearly explained my partner 309/100 visa in process, and promised that she wont allow any visa condition breach that will jeopardize my partner 309/100 visa.She gave also in the invitation letter the file number of my partner application.
> 
> ...


Nobody can possibly guess. The problem is that Kenya is one place that is known for rejecting a lot of tourist visas.

Why not have your wife apply for a family sponsored tourist visa for you? They have a better chance of getting approved as they are processed in Australia.

Egypt rejects alot of tourist visas too and married people have successfully gotten sponsored tourist visas.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's what I thought would be a better option too 
Thanks for your help Mish 
Good Luck Hassan! Please let us know how you go.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Nobody can possibly guess. The problem is that Kenya is one place that is known for rejecting a lot of tourist visas.
> 
> Why not have your wife apply for a family sponsored tourist visa for you? They have a better chance of getting approved as they are processed in Australia.
> 
> Egypt rejects alot of tourist visas too and married people have successfully gotten sponsored tourist visas.


Many thanks to you Mish and Becky for your support in deed.

I have seen many people who applied for Family Sponsored visitor visa for their loved ones, unfortunately it took for three, four and even 5 months for the applicants. My partner visa is underway and that is enough for wait.

This round, I will consider visitor visa as my plan A, and if not go through successfully, my plan B will be family sponsored visitor visa. I am not ruling out this plan as well.

Will obviously update you about the plan A God willing.

Kind regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting. The one I know that applied got their decision in a few days and also no security bond was required.

Good luck


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Many thanks to you Mish and Becky for your support in deed.
> 
> I have seen many people who applied for Family Sponsored visitor visa for their loved ones, unfortunately it took for three, four and even 5 months for the applicants. My partner visa is underway and that is enough for wait.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Hassan! I hope your plan A works smoothly and you get a visitor visa 
Please do share the good news with us 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------

